# whale pump cpnnections



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

HI,
I recently disconnected the pump outlet (standard whale pressure switch type) to drain the pipework and I'm not sure if this nylon connection should have a sealing rubber washer. I thought I saw one hanging half off but by the time I'd caught all the water from the pipe it was nowhere to be seen :roll: if it was ever there :roll: :roll: I removed the pump but still no signs of one. Does anyone know if there should be one or will I find out the hard way when I refill and switch the pump on?
Regards,
Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

A standard whale pump does not have an O ring seal.

Peter


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Peter,
Regards,
Chris


----------

